# 205" General Utah Birthday Buck



## bthomas (Feb 1, 2010)

Two years ago my best friend and I found a giant buck on public land in a General Deer unit of Northern Utah. We named the buck Captain Hook because he had two huge and matching hook-like cheaters. We were unable to harvest him that year. Fortunately, we were able to locate him again this last summer in the same area. He was even bigger than the previous year. Because of the deer's particular location we were unconvinced that he could be killed with a bow. We took a gamble and decided to wait five weeks for the muzzleloader hunt, hoping that he would still be in the area. We saw him the night before the muzzleloader opener in the vicinity but a couple of cougars and five days of rain impeded us from harvesting him. I was really disappointed. I had to wait two weeks for the rifle hunt to open, which felt like an eternity. My wife and I hiked in last Friday night in hopes of killing him on the opening weekend of the General rifle hunt. It was her first time hunting and Saturday's opener was my 30th birthday so we were excited for a fun weekend. I was able to quickly locate and shoot the incredible animal on Saturday morning. It was the greatest experience of my life and having my wife there to share it with me made on my birthday made it even more special. Captain Hook scored 205". He is truly is an once-in-a-lifetime deer. I was able to film much of the three-month pursuit, as well as the kill. I made a five-minute clip of the footage if anybody is interested in watching. It can be accessed with the following link. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## quartz (Dec 16, 2013)

Amazing. Can you put the movie on Vimeo, youtube or similar? I can't download a file like that at work, it's not allowed.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome. I love "hook" bucks. Amazing you got to hunt him across so many seasons too, very cool story. Glad it all worked out for you.


-DallanC


----------



## MtnRunner (Oct 21, 2013)

Congrats . That buck is an absolute stud.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice buck, once in a lifetime for sure.
Aren't you supposed to be wearing a bit more orange on a rifle hunt in Utah? Maybe the laws have changed and I missed it? I need to go look a little closer I guess.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Great buck!!! Congrats!


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

One of the coolest bucks I've seen in a LONG time. Awesome work, that buck is outstanding to say the least.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

awesome! always nice seeing giant deer without a guiding logo on the pic!


----------



## Titleistman (Oct 20, 2014)

Awesome great job!


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Good Job Bridger! I don't know how you keep finding those beasts on public land.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

bthomas said:


> It was the greatest experience of my life


No offense, but....you need to get a life then! Seriously....killing that buck was, say, better than marrying your wife?

By the way, that is a nice buck and good job on killing it with your wife there!


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> No offense, but....you need to get a life then! Seriously....killing that buck was, say, better than marrying your wife?
> 
> By the way, that is a nice buck and good job on killing it with your wife there!


If my wife read half the things that I write on this forum I would be in huge trouble.. Good thing she doesn't lurk here or know my user name. Shooting a 205" buck would definitely top my list! Would I trade my wife or kids for a 205" buck? Nope! but would it be the greatest experience of my life? Definitely... Unless she is reading this... :O--O:


----------



## bthomas (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm sorry. I tried putting it on both Vimeo and YouTube but because of they shut me down for copyright violations due to the music.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Judas frickin Priest! Can't you guys just give it a rest and let the guy have some glory. We have somebody criticizing for lack of orange for hell sakes! Ya know a guy can take off the stupid orange for a photo. Then we have another dufus bust a guys chops because it was his greatest moment--Freakin-A fellas just let the gentleman have some time in the sun. Not everyone is the same in this world and that is ok, no need for all the jealousy. It's a wonder why anyone posts a good story on this forum anymore.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Airborne said:


> Judas frickin Priest! Can't you guys just give it a rest and let the guy have some glory. We have somebody criticizing for lack of orange for hell sakes! Ya know a guy can take off the stupid orange for a photo. Then we have another dufus bust a guys chops because it was his greatest moment--Freakin-A fellas just let the gentleman have some time in the sun. Not everyone is the same in this world and that is ok, no need for all the jealousy. It's a wonder why anyone posts a good story on this forum anymore.


No can do Airborne... I am frustrated that he calls the buck "Captain hook" when in fact deer do not sail ships or plunder for booty. Therefore I must criticize this posters choice of name for this buck. One other thing this buck has multiple hooks therefore a more appropriate name would be "Captain Hooks"

Frustrates the crap out of me...


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Airborne said:


> Judas frickin Priest! Can't you guys just give it a rest and let the guy have some glory. We have somebody criticizing for lack of orange for hell sakes! Ya know a guy can take off the stupid orange for a photo. Then we have another dufus bust a guys chops because it was his greatest moment--Freakin-A fellas just let the gentleman have some time in the sun. Not everyone is the same in this world and that is ok, no need for all the jealousy. It's a wonder why anyone posts a good story on this forum anymore.


It was a serious question Mr priest. I have seen a lot of people in pics and on the mountain with only a vest or just a hat or nothing this year. I though there might have been a change I didn't read about.
And why would someone carry 2 hats to take a picture without an orange one? Just sayin'.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

And I did give him praise for a **** fine buck.;-)


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

*Nambaster you're Wrong!*



Nambaster said:


> No can do Airborne... I am frustrated that he calls the buck "Captain hook" when in fact deer do not sail ships or *plunder for booty.* Therefore I must criticize this posters choice of name for this buck. One other thing this buck has multiple hooks therefore a more appropriate name would be "Captain Hooks"
> 
> Frustrates the crap out of me...


I'm going to go out on a limb and guess this buck plundered many booties in his day. :mrgreen:

That thing is a beast! Congratulations!


----------



## kk11 (Sep 17, 2007)

Great Buck, congrats


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Wo great buck


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Very nice, buck of a lifetime for sure, congrats!


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Nice work bthomas! I have to think that taken in context that this truly was one of the greatest days of your life. Glad you were able to share it with your wife and friends. It truly shows what hard work and dedication can do for anyone willing to do it. Loved the video you put together as well.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

Awesome Deer! I would agree that it would be one of the greatest moments in my life as well. In fact when my boy bagged his bull this year, That is one that will for sure be a top 5 moment.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Don't mind wy2 it's getting to be that time of the month.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Not only is that buck AMAZING! But your video was super fun to watch! You can't help smiling super big once you shot him and to hear how excited you were about it. Great work on an amazing buck! That's awesome your wife was with you as well!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm not sure bthomas is the one that needs to get a life, Stu. Just sayin...


(Notice no winky face?) 

That is an awesome buck with an even better story. Taking an animal I had put that much time into with my wife by my side? That would be pretty special. Even if a tool on the Internet wanted to try and troll it.


----------



## JSF-35 (Sep 5, 2014)

Awesome buck!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Great story! AWESOME BUCK! Super video and a very cute wife! Congratulations!


----------



## Above_Treeline (Apr 10, 2014)

Love to hear these long term success stories on big mulies. Congrats.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow! Fantastic buck, awesome experience, great job.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Nice buck, once in a lifetime for sure.
> Aren't you supposed to be wearing a bit more orange on a rifle hunt in Utah? Maybe the laws have changed and I missed it? I need to go look a little closer I guess.


I hope your not one of those guys that passes me every day on the highway when I'm trying to go the speed limit.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

That's an awesome buck. Congrats.
I was chasing a buck of a lifetime like that this year too but I could never catch up with it.
Congrats again.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> I hope your not one of those guys that passes me every day on the highway when I'm trying to go the speed limit.


Sure am and then I flip you off for not yielding. It is the law ya know. Read it and gtfotw!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice Buck!

And lunker, Once the animal is harvested, Orange is no longer reqiured.
Even in the field.------- ALWAYS been that way.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow ! Nice buck on your birthday with your good luck charm (Wife). That hunt will be tuff to top. Congrats.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Nice Buck!
> 
> And lunker, Once the animal is harvested, Orange is no longer reqiured.
> Even in the field.------- ALWAYS been that way.


Thanks goof
It really was a serious question.
I guess I have always been under the impression that you were about to commit suicide if you took your orange off in Utah. I mean a lot of people have a hard time seeing let alone identifying a deer over a human. People shoot horses with elk tags for hell sakes.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Thanks goof
> It really was a serious question.
> I guess I have always been under the impression that you were about to commit suicide if you took your orange off in Utah. I mean a lot of people have a hard time seeing let alone identifying a deer over a human. People shoot horses with elk tags for hell sakes.


Here's the MORE serious queston, 
Why the hell can almost all of Utahs surounding states NOT require hunter
orange and NOT have any problems???????????????????????????????

Utah's hunter onange laws are retarded!!!!!!!!!

Need to make a "push" and get those laws repealed IMO.....

If a hunter wants to were orange, FINE,,,, If not? FINE TOO !!!!!
( sorry about the thread highjack.....)


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Very nice buck and great story. The beauty of the general hunts to me is shown by your buck-- there is a chance to hunt mature deer and that is all I hope for...

As for hunter orange-- I like the reg. Not necessarily for safety reasons, but so I can know where other hunters are and don't hike in right on top of them. With long-range hunting becoming much more popular, it seems logical that hunter orange would be even more advisable to make hunters aware where others are. I hunt in Colorado, Wyoming, Montana, New Mexico, Kansas and all require hunter orange. Utah isn't that bad.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Packout said:


> Very nice buck and great story. The beauty of the general hunts to me is shown by your buck-- there is a chance to hunt mature deer and that is all I hope for...
> 
> As for hunter orange-- I like the reg. Not necessarily for safety reasons, but so I can know where other hunters are and don't hike in right on top of them. With long-range hunting becoming much more popular, it seems logical that hunter orange would be even more advisable to make hunters aware where others are. I hunt in Colorado, Wyoming, Montana, New Mexico, Kansas and all require hunter orange. Utah isn't that bad.


As always, the voice of reason.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

That is the buck of a lifetime for sure. Even more so because of the history you have with him. Congrats!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Utah-----400 sqare inches of orange to be legal....

Wyoming----- An orange hat your legal....

I LIKE Wyoming's orange law.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't know what everyone is so up in the air about wearing orange. I hunt states where you have to wear 400 sq inches and I hunt states where you don't have to wear any and all in between.

As for hunters safety I could never figure out how you could mistake a person for a animal weather he is wearing orange or not, it is just stupid hunters. I remember one guy quite a few years ago got shot while poring himself a cup of coffee and that same year one got shot while riding a tote goat. 

They say that you can't fix stupid but they keep trying with more and more regs.


----------



## Perry01 (Jul 12, 2014)

Beautiful buck and awesome video congrats


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Dang nice buck. Congrats to you. I use to see the same kinds of bucks up in Green/Smithfield canyon area. I'm jealous.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

I love the story AND your persistence. You got it done!


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

WOW that is a great buck! Congrats on such a great opportunity.


----------

